# A personal appeal - please read



## MikeH (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening all
Can I ask for a few minutes of your time to read the email below (and trail plus link to other post with Saturday Times piece) 
It's about Christopher Tappin - the father of GM deputy editor, Neil Tappin... or Tappers as you probably know him.
For those who follow the news closely it'll all start to make sense as you put two and two together and realise their are a limited number of SE based golfing families called Tappin.
Anyway, I'd ask you take a few minutes of your time to read the below and if you feel inclined act upon it.
Thanks
Mike

>>>Dear all
Apologies for yet another email from me but I wanted to forward on the email below from Neil Tappin (Tappers) regarding his father's situation.
As Neil says in his email, it seems like every avenue to stop his father's extradition to the US has been exhausted - and Chris is due to report to the Heathrow police station this coming Friday from where he will be flown out from the UK by US marshals to an uncertain future in Texas. 
Neil is asking that if you have the time (less than a minute) could you please complete the online petition form linked to below and forward on as you see fit.
http://www.freegary.britishintelligence.co.uk/tappin/
Thanks once again for your support of Neil and his family â€“ I know they have been touched by the enormous level of support they've received at this difficult time
Best regards
Mike
Michael Harris
Editor
Golf Monthly

>>>From: Neil Tappin 
Subject: Help needed
Dear All,
Sorry for sending through another group email but I wanted  to thank everyone for their kind support recently. As I'm sure many of you know, the date for my Dad's extradition has been set for this Friday. It's all very surreal and none of us can quite believe it's happening. Anyway, as a last-ditch attempt to get the government to act, another petition has been set up. Sorry to keep sending you these things but it has all become very desperate and we need all the help we can get.  We would really appreciate it if you would sign this and forward it on to anyone who will do likewise.
http://www.freegary.britishintelligence.co.uk/tappin/
Unfortunately, the reality is that we don't expect anything to be done and he will leave this country, his feet and hands manacled and go straight to a US detention centre, without having been given the chance to defend himself in court (the hearings so far have all been about the legality of the extradition, no evidence has been given by either side). Both the details of the case itself and the public support for it highlights how our current legal system is a) failing to protect British citizens and b) turning its back on real justice. The more signatures these petitions get, the more pressure will mount to change the law and prevent anyone else going through this in the future.
Thanks,
Neil

Neil Tappin
Deputy editor
Golf Monthly


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2012)

Done with pleasure. A government is elected as a representative of it's people, not as a barrier between it people and justice.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 20, 2012)

signed it also. It does seem a nonsense that laws passed to seemingly protect the citizens of the UK are infact being used to persecute the same citizens.


----------



## coolhand (Feb 20, 2012)

Done - how come we can extridite a normal citizen without trail yet can't a convicted terroist.


----------



## andycap (Feb 20, 2012)

Well said  bluewolf , i have also signed . I did read the article in the times on Saturday and it makes a mockery of our legal system, i wish you well , i cannot imagine what you are going through


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2012)

Dear God in Heaven - what is going on?

Tappers - Stay strong Mate, hopefully something will work out.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Is asking friends on Facebook something that wouldn't be opposed?

Forgot to say, I've signed it, obviously, and as Ian said, stay strong Tappers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2012)

Signed it and forwarded via FB and twitter. This is fundamentally wrong on so many levels. I sincerely hope the powers that be can see sense before Friday.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 20, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Is asking friends on Facebook something that wouldn't be opposed?
Forgot to say, I've signed it, obviously, and as Ian said, stay strong Tappers.
		
Click to expand...

go for it Jon, at this stage its about trying to ensure those in the future who might face what Tappers' dad is facing have the UK gov on their side, as opposed to just being seemingly ambivalent about their situation


----------



## connor (Feb 20, 2012)

done.


think this is disgusting behaviour by are governemnt and proves again we as a country always bend over for the US and get shafted!  This surely is against his civil human rights? Surely the european parliment or court of human rights or what ever they are called can step in here?


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 20, 2012)

We defend our country, our rules and laws for the most part, but this just takes the biscuit. how can we be proud to be British when this happens.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 20, 2012)

Signed as well. I hope this gets sorted out for you.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 20, 2012)

Not a problem.
Tough times for Neil and his family, huge credit to Mike for supporting Neil.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely ridiculous! 

Signed and even though I have never met tappers stay strong fella.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2012)

Done and re-tweeted.

Hope it all works out.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2012)

Signed, good luck.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 20, 2012)

Done


----------



## davek (Feb 20, 2012)

Lapdog to the US once again, signed and one sent to number 10


----------



## daymond (Feb 20, 2012)

Done, without hesitation. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 20, 2012)

Done. 
I hope it all works out for the Tappin family.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 20, 2012)

This is just wrong, on so many different levels

Signed and delivered

Fingers crossed for you and your family Tappers

Fragger


----------



## bigslice (Feb 20, 2012)

signed and sent


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 20, 2012)

MikeH said:



			go for it Jon, at this stage its about trying to ensure those in the future who might face what Tappers' dad is facing have the UK gov on their side, as opposed to just being seemingly ambivalent about their situation
		
Click to expand...

Done. Also posted a plea on another forum I frequent.


----------



## ADB (Feb 20, 2012)

Another one completed  - can't imagine how awful this is for the Tappins, good luck.


----------



## smange (Feb 20, 2012)

Signed and good luck Tappers


----------



## bigslice (Feb 20, 2012)

MikeH said:



			Evening all
Can I ask for a few minutes of your time to read the email below (and trail plus link to other post with Saturday Times piece) 
It's about Christopher Tappin - the father of GM deputy editor, Neil Tappin... or Tappers as you probably know him.
For those who follow the news closely it'll all start to make sense as you put two and two together and realise their are a limited number of SE based golfing families called Tappin.
Anyway, I'd ask you take a few minutes of your time to read the below and if you feel inclined act upon it.
Thanks
Mike

>>>Dear all
Apologies for yet another email from me but I wanted to forward on the email below from Neil Tappin (Tappers) regarding his father's situation.
As Neil says in his email, it seems like every avenue to stop his father's extradition to the US has been exhausted - and Chris is due to report to the Heathrow police station this coming Friday from where he will be flown out from the UK by US marshals to an uncertain future in Texas. 
Neil is asking that if you have the time (less than a minute) could you please complete the online petition form linked to below and forward on as you see fit.
http://www.freegary.britishintelligence.co.uk/tappin/
Thanks once again for your support of Neil and his family â€“ I know they have been touched by the enormous level of support they've received at this difficult time
Best regards
Mike
Michael Harris
Editor
Golf Monthly

>>>From: Neil Tappin 
Subject: Help needed
Dear All,
Sorry for sending through another group email but I wanted to thank everyone for their kind support recently. As I'm sure many of you know, the date for my Dad's extradition has been set for this Friday. It's all very surreal and none of us can quite believe it's happening. Anyway, as a last-ditch attempt to get the government to act, another petition has been set up. Sorry to keep sending you these things but it has all become very desperate and we need all the help we can get. We would really appreciate it if you would sign this and forward it on to anyone who will do likewise.
http://www.freegary.britishintelligence.co.uk/tappin/
Unfortunately, the reality is that we don't expect anything to be done and he will leave this country, his feet and hands manacled and go straight to a US detention centre, without having been given the chance to defend himself in court (the hearings so far have all been about the legality of the extradition, no evidence has been given by either side). Both the details of the case itself and the public support for it highlights how our current legal system is a) failing to protect British citizens and b) turning its back on real justice. The more signatures these petitions get, the more pressure will mount to change the law and prevent anyone else going through this in the future.
Thanks,
Neil

Neil Tappin
Deputy editor
Golf Monthly
		
Click to expand...


i would suggest that everyone who cares forward this to their own MP, the more that get it the more it will be talked about


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 20, 2012)

this is the 1st I have heard of this, I was aware of the hacking one and thought that was harsh but this just takes the bloody biscuit!!

I am absolutely speechless and shocked that something like this can happen, its like something from the dark ages.

Signed without hesitation and I wish the Tappin family all the best and stay strong throughout this ordeal


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2012)

omg, read about this in the Times the other day and didnt put 2 and 2 together. have obviously signed and forwarded on to all I know, best wishes to Neil and his family


----------



## rickg (Feb 20, 2012)

Neil,

Thinking about you and your family at this difficult time. Stay strong.

Rick


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2012)

Have now facebooked it. Youre family are in my thoughts Tappers.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 20, 2012)

Signed and despatched and added to F/B.

Can't really even imagine how difficult this must be for the family. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Pants (Feb 20, 2012)

Signed of course, without hesitation, as I have been following this for some time.

Is there anyone on this forum involved with club management who has access to club secretaries around the country?  Not just golf clubs but football, rugby, fishing, whatever.

The complete injustice of what is happening goes totally against what the British people stand for and I'm sure that, if made aware of what was happening, a large percentage of recipients of the info would also sign up.

Come on guys and girls,  do your bit and forward this on to anyone you know who has access to a large number of people.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 21, 2012)

Added my support and posted to FB.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 21, 2012)

done, 

just what has our government become? it is actively assisting imprisonment without trial or hearing and into possibly the worst 'justice' system in the western world.


----------



## Whee (Feb 21, 2012)

Appalling.

I can't access the link from work, but will do so when I get home.

All the best to the Tappin family, things always work out.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 21, 2012)

Done and shocked.

If ever we needed an example of how the government let it's people down, this is it. We can't keep a terrorist in prison because it's against his human rights but we can allow this? I don't know how some people sleep at night I really don't.

Hope it works out for you Tappers


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 21, 2012)

Unbelievable - just added my support to the online campaign! First I had heard of it. Best Wishes Neil - I hope it the petition helps give our government a back bone  - to let this happen in what we believe to be the most democratic country on earth and yet we cannot deport Abu Qatada makes a mockery of law, common sense and the will of the public.


----------



## gjbike (Feb 21, 2012)

just can,t belive this, just signed up hope everything works out for your father Neil


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2012)

Done too. It's outrageous that we bow down to the Americans on a different extradition agreement than the other way round


----------



## Grumps (Feb 21, 2012)

Signed and forwarded one to downing st too


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2012)

Done. Good luck


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 21, 2012)

Done, good luck .


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 21, 2012)

Signed.

Was reading this earlier http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4142227/Illegal-here-18-years-is-suing-for-50000.html 

How can we not get rid of an illegal alien for 18 years, and let him sue us for the trouble, yet we can hand over one of our citizens treated in a much less fair manner at the drop of a hat.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 21, 2012)

My support has been sent.
Im shocked by the news.
Neil my thoughts are with you and your family.
I hope common sense prevails,and your family can stay together.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 21, 2012)

Done. I fear the world has gone mad


----------



## Achilles (Feb 21, 2012)

Signed and forwarded. Thoughts to you and the family Neil. I am utterly disgusted that something like this can be allowed to happen and I hope that this works out for your Father and everyone affected.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 21, 2012)

Will say a prayer for you & your family Neil for the hope this mad situation has a happy ending for you .. to all forumers  as someone said earlier get people into you local MP ffice & put pressure on them ,  if ye have local radio stations get them on the case & on the case of the MP aswell , get them to bring it up in PM question time .. ok it may be someone you may not know personaly THIS TIME but next time it could be you /your family or your friends , hassel people to listen & do something .. bring it to the fore in the publics eye , someone on here must have contacts in tv or radio , time to use it , not just for the Tappin family but for every british citizen .. Thanks


----------



## JT77 (Feb 21, 2012)

Stuck my name down, I really hope this petition makes a difference, the fact that our spineless government can't step in abhors me. 
Good luck to your father Neil, I hope he and your family make it through this awful time.


----------



## Timh27 (Feb 21, 2012)

signed. best of luck with it. I just hope this goverment wakes up and see sense.


----------



## sona (Feb 21, 2012)

Signed.

I dispair with politicians, how is it that Blair is still free. When will this extradition fiasco be stopped.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 21, 2012)

Signed and posted elsewhere too. good luck.


----------



## The19thHole (Feb 21, 2012)

done


----------



## Region3 (Feb 21, 2012)

If it weren't the government I'd say unbelievable.

Done, and I wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2012)

It is staggering that our government can have agreed to this in the first place, but to implement it on such poor evidence is criminal.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 21, 2012)

The "special relationship" should not exists at the expense of our own citizens.

The post 9/11 era has been used by Hawks and warmongers in the US to trample over the rights of citizens all over the world, and now we find evidence of their hand on our shores. It's a shameful stain on the values that this country should be built upon.

Thoughts and support to the Tappin family.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 21, 2012)

Done.Looks like Mr Tappin is being extradited on the grounds he tried to buy Eagle Picher batteries.I've just googled them and they are easy to buy, especially in Florida.

Yet another example of out govt's priorities being goosed.


----------



## NeilTappin (Feb 21, 2012)

Dear All,

I've just taken 10 minutes to read through all the responses to Mike's thread. I can't thank you all enough for your support, it's quite overwhelming. It is a surreal situation and we are doing all we can in these last few days to get someone within our government to take it seriously. 

Thank you again for your support and for signing the petition.

Neil


----------



## JustOne (Feb 21, 2012)

A friend of mine was to be deported and I actually phoned the house of commons and got it stopped.... don't know if you've actually done/tried that... it seems extreme but it DID work for me.

20yrs on and he's still here.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 21, 2012)

Signed and raised with my MP.

Absolutely disgusting.  Can only echo the thoughts to the family.

We're all going to the dogs faster than I thought if this sort of treatment of our own citizens is anything to go by.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 21, 2012)

Details passed on a freelance legal journalist mate of mine to see if he can spread the word through the profession through Twitter and Facebook and hopefully hit some names at the big firms to start spreading it.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 21, 2012)

NeilTappin said:



			Dear All,

I've just taken 10 minutes to read through all the responses to Mike's thread. I can't thank you all enough for your support, it's quite overwhelming. It is a surreal situation and we are doing all we can in these last few days to get someone within our government to take it seriously. 

Thank you again for your support and for signing the petition.

Neil
		
Click to expand...

We've got your back Neil! Best wishes to you, your dad and your whole family. I hope this ridiculous mess can find some way of being sorted.


----------



## Doc (Feb 21, 2012)

Done.

Hope it helps, good luck Neil / Gary..

Steve...


----------



## needmoreclub (Feb 21, 2012)

Shocking, we can't deport a known risk to security, but we can throw a man on a plane in shackles without trial, i'm afraid this country's become everybody's whipping boy, we've got a spineless government running the country. Good luck, stay strong.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 21, 2012)

I've just read this and taken the time to read as much as I can about it.

It Beggars belief!!

Words fail me to comprehend what is happening here.

Neil my thoughts are with you and your family, there's still time. Everyone here who's on Twitter or Facebook should Tweet it or FB it a few times everyday, it needs more coverage.

I assume David Cameron has been contacted? 

we should all also send the link to our own respective MP's, even if a few raise it or pass it up the line its got more chance of gathering momentum


----------



## CMAC (Feb 21, 2012)

heres a list of 650 MP's and their CONTACT details, send a link to yours.
http://www.parliament.uk/mps-lords-and-offices/mps/

Heres a list of MP's TWITTER names, do likewise if you can
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FI5MWRWZkRWbFJ6MVhHQzVmVndrZnc&hl=en_GB#gid=0


----------



## Steve79 (Feb 21, 2012)

Done, best of luck, i hope it works out.

steve


----------



## steviep (Feb 21, 2012)

Done.  Tappers - My thoughts and best wishes are with you and the family.


----------



## Twire (Feb 21, 2012)

Done, good luck.


----------



## daymond (Feb 21, 2012)

Replied to this last night but confirm I have now emailed my MP


----------



## JustOne (Feb 21, 2012)

He 'could' be declared unfit to fly should he experience any ...erm, 'untoward' chest pains in the next couple of days.... I was thinking he looked a bit off colour


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 21, 2012)

Signed, really hope you find a way through this, the government in this country has just shown another way at how crap they are at running and looking after the citizens of this country.


----------



## Whee (Feb 21, 2012)

Now signed and submitted.

Have passed the link round at work too, fingers crossed for you pal.


----------



## ADB (Feb 21, 2012)

Just sent to Norman Baker, my Lib Dem MP - he is usually pretty voracious in matters of principle, so here's hoping!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry for the long winded post here guys , heres a mail i sent to about 15 random MP's be intresed if any will reply to me seeing as im not a voter ,  Madam /Sir,

I am not one of your constituents i am not even from the UK but i have 
been reading with intrest the story regarding Mr Tappin ? Is it true can 
you tell me that the British Government are just going to hand over one 
of their own Citizens to the American (or any other  government for that 
matter) without very much evidence ? , i see alot of MP's are condeming 
it but can i ask what is anyone bothering to do about it . I apreciate 
you may well read the 1st few lines of this mail & say well if your not 
a voter go away and dont be bothering me , but maybe you should see if 
an outsider like myself per say is appaled by this action then how do 
you think regular UK citizens feel  , i am going to forward this very 
same worded messages to some other MP to see if it will be read & if 
anyone will actualy reply to me ,

Stop for a moment &  ask yourself why would someone who does not know or 
had even heard of this Mr Tappin before this story,  feel strongly 
enough to write to the government about it?
The answer is because what is happening here is WRONG & ye the elected 
people have a duty to protect your citizens , Stand up for the smal 
people please ..

If you are still reading this Thank You for your time , please help this 
man .

Best regards

Bill Martin


----------



## algar5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Done. Good Luck.


----------



## RGDave (Feb 21, 2012)

Done, and I will search for other places to sign up to the campaign.

It is a sad day when OUR government sees fit to allow extraditions to the US when we don't even extradite certain people to countries where we have no agreement because it might infringe human rights.

Innocent of guilty (of transporting batteries?!), my understanding is that Mr Tappin faces incarceration before the case would make it to court. THAT is an infringement of human rights if I ever heard.

Double standards; protect non-nationals behind the banner of human rights, but then allow the US to help themselves to our people without trial.

Shocked and dismayed. The Gary McKinnon case wound me up, this is OUTRAGEOUS.

WAKE UP UK GOVERNMENT. ENOUGH IS ENOUGH.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 21, 2012)

Petition signed and link added to facebook.

Tappers, I sincerely wish you and your family all the best.

Another disgusting example of the weak government we have and it's subservient attitude to the US.


----------



## Junior (Feb 21, 2012)

Me and the wife have both signed and forwarded on via social media etc. 

I've also wrote emails to all the North West MP's & MEP's (link below) to voice my disgust at the extradition and suggest  others do the same.  The more voices in parliment, the more action hopefully will be taken.  

This country some time beggars belief.  

Thoughts are with you and your family Neil.  

Andy



http://www.warrington.gov.uk/home/democracy_and_elections/mps_and_meps/NW_MEPs/


----------



## jpenno (Feb 21, 2012)

Done - as has previously been mentioned, how can we extradite him when we cant get the *Guilty* terrorist back to Jordan


----------



## CMAC (Feb 21, 2012)

the link should also be sent to every freight forwarding owner/Director as they could be in exactly the same position!


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 21, 2012)

Done and good luck


----------



## FaldosJumper (Feb 21, 2012)

My weight added to the cause and a tweet too... Interesting case non the less but does seem to leave Tappers' old man up the creek so to speak and abandoned by the government. Possibly one he voted in too!


----------



## sev112 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck Neil and family - hope this works out for you all
Have added to the petition and emailed John Redwood.  Was just about to do same to Theresa May, but worked out that i already had done by the first one .

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## JustOne (Feb 21, 2012)

Thought I'd bump this thread back to the top.....

Sticky it for a few days?????


----------



## CMAC (Feb 21, 2012)

Sent it again via Twitter and asked my followers just to RT this time


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 22, 2012)

bumped for those who might have missed it ..


----------



## StuartD (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the bumps or i would have missed this

Done and best of luck Neil and family


----------



## Dave1980 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tappers, Signed and forwarded on. Had a good chat with Chris about this a couple of weeks back and can't believe how quick everything is happening now! lets hope "our" govt comes to it senses before friday.


----------



## sev112 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/27404

There's an e-petition 
And i've got various of the forumers on Snowheads on the case too


----------



## sev112 (Feb 22, 2012)

Response from John Redwood, my MP, received today

Dear Mr Everton,

         I agree with your view. I opposed the one sided extradition arrangements with the USA when Labour introduced them, and have urged the Coalition to renegotiate them. Mr Tappinâ€™s M.P raised this again with the PM today in the Commons. It looks as if the government is unable to do anything about it, which many of us dislike. 

Best Wishes,

The Rt Hon John Redwood MP
Member of Parliament for Wokingham


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 22, 2012)

Done with venom.


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a reply from Nick Clegg. Not sure why as he is not my MP. Came up in spam which was the best place for it as it was totally unhelpful.

Just hope sense is seen before it is too late. Can't believe that this extradition would be allowed to any other country in the world apart from the US. Presumably Blair was at the heart of the agreement ?


----------



## sev112 (Feb 22, 2012)

Rich  - what did Cleggy have to say ?


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Rich  - what did Cleggy have to say ?
		
Click to expand...

 Just said that I would hear further, which I presume will be too late. Would love to think action is being taken, but judging by John Redwood's comments hands are tied.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone still think that the Government run the country? 

The judges and lawyers run the country. 

The Injustice of this case sickens me more and more. :angry:


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 22, 2012)

Signed. Good luck to you and your family.

The British government, be it blue or red, make me sick and ashamed to be British sometimes.


----------



## SwingSlow (Feb 23, 2012)

Signed - hadn't made the connection. Our thoughts are with you and the family Neil.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 23, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Rich  - what did Cleggy have to say ?
		
Click to expand...

its a standard reply- I received one also.

Keep Twittering/Facebooking/emailing etc etc he's only got one day left, you never know.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Just said that I would hear further, which I presume will be too late. Would love to think action is being taken, but judging by John Redwood's comments hands are tied.
		
Click to expand...

We had Andrew Mackay as our MP and he's just as useless. Sadly Bracknell Forest, Wokingham etc are safe Tory seats and so these MP's refuse to get their hands dirty unless they can win a fight or get some kudos. Charlatans


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 23, 2012)

richart said:



			Just said that I would hear further, which I presume will be too late. Would love to think action is being taken, but judging by John Redwood's comments hands are tied.
		
Click to expand...

At least you had a reply, I mailed mine to all 4 of his addresses including both his assistant and private secretary,
, the response - nada


----------



## CMAC (Feb 23, 2012)

AlDunsmuir the Golf Journalist just sent my tweet to all his followers regarding the petition. Keep it going folks


----------



## sev112 (Feb 23, 2012)

One of the responses on Snowheads tonight

sev112, following your posting, dropped a quick line to Theresa May, my MP yesterday about this: got a reply today. It is the usual government brush off - we've done a review of extradition treaties, we are examining it, we are looking thoroughly into all aspects including producing prima facie evidence, it's quite tricky... kind of stuff, and I do suspect it was written by an apparatick with TM only signing it at the bottom. 

But I thought it was nice to at least get a quick response, and obviously, the Home Secretary is aware of Mr Tappin's case.


----------



## sev112 (Feb 23, 2012)

The Times yesterday was suggesting that Neil's dad was being asked to give evidence at some sort of inquiry into extradition, and hence there was some possibility of a delay, at least  - anyone have any more recent news today ?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 23, 2012)

I got this:

Dear Mr Halliday

Thank you for your email of last night regarding the extradition of Christopher Tappin, which I read with interest and concern.

I know that Mr Tappinâ€™s own MP, Jo Johnson, raised his case in the House of Commons this afternoon, and the Prime Ministerâ€™s response is below for your reference.

â€œI quite understand why my hon. Friend has raised the case of his constituent. Obviously Chris Tappin has been through a number of processes, including those of the magistrates court and the High Court, and the Home Secretary has thoroughly considered his case. My hon. Friend has also raised the more general issue of Sir Scott Bakerâ€™s report on the extradition arrangements, which he has completed and which we are now considering. He did not call for fundamental reform, but my right hon. Friend the Home Secretary will examine his findings carefully, and will also take into account the views of Parliament that have been expressed in recent debates. Of course, balancing the arguments is vital, but I think it important for us to remember at the same time why we enter into these extradition treaties: to show respect for each otherâ€™s judicial processes, and to make sure that people who are accused of crimes can be tried for those crimesâ€”and Britain can benefit from that as well. A proper, sober, thoughtful review needs to take place, and this case shows why.â€

Yours sincerely


*DAVID EVENNETT MP*


----------



## gjbike (Feb 24, 2012)

Just heard on the radio that Christopher is being deported to today hope he get a last minute reprieve.


----------



## Toad (Feb 24, 2012)

Neil,

I hope this does not go ahead and that this whole sorry saga comes to an end for your family soon. 
Best wishes

John.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2012)

I heard Mr Tappins' solicitor on the radio this morning

Neither Mr Tappin or his solicitor have had any details of the charges against him given to them by the Americans. We know that he will almost certainly have to "plea bargain" when he gets there as, if he pleads not guilty, and is found to be so, he will get something like a quadrupling of the sentance that he could plea bargain for. 

If the boot were on the other foot, I understand, that the extradition treaty wouldn't force the Americans to send someone in the same situation to us!

Finally, I heard Mr Tappin say that Abu Quatarda, even though he is Jordanian, has more protection in our Country than Tappin is afforded who is, of course, a born and bred countryman

You couldn't make it up!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 24, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Finally, I heard Mr Tappin say that Abu Quatarda, even though he is Jordanian, has more protection in our Country than Tappin is afforded who is, of course, a born and bred countryman

You couldn't make it up!
		
Click to expand...

I said as much in my original post here,and in the mail I sent to my MP. The case was mentioned on Radio 1 news this morning, but only as headlines.


----------



## JT77 (Feb 24, 2012)

I believe Mr tappin was handed to the us marshals this morning.  I am still in disbelief at the state of our shabby country. Thoughts are with the tappin family.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 24, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I got this:

Dear Mr Halliday

Thank you for your email of last night regarding the extradition of Christopher Tappin, which I read with interest and concern.

I know that Mr Tappinâ€™s own MP, Jo Johnson, raised his case in the House of Commons this afternoon, and the Prime Ministerâ€™s response is below for your reference.

â€œI quite understand why my hon. Friend has raised the case of his constituent. Obviously Chris Tappin has been through a number of processes, including those of the magistrates court and the High Court, and the Home Secretary has thoroughly considered his case. My hon. Friend has also raised the more general issue of Sir Scott Bakerâ€™s report on the extradition arrangements, which he has completed and which we are now considering. He did not call for fundamental reform, but my right hon. Friend the Home Secretary will examine his findings carefully, and will also take into account the views of Parliament that have been expressed in recent debates. Of course, balancing the arguments is vital, but I think it important for us to remember at the same time why we enter into these extradition treaties: to show respect for each otherâ€™s judicial processes, and to make sure that people who are accused of crimes can be tried for those crimesâ€”and Britain can benefit from that as well. A proper, sober, thoughtful review needs to take place, and this case shows why.â€

Yours sincerely


*DAVID EVENNETT MP*

Click to expand...

It's all very well having court proceedings, reviews and treaties but what all these fail to take into account is that to any right minded person Mr Tappins extradition is just plain wrong. I still can't believe the government have let this happen - it's outrageous


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 24, 2012)

For the first time in 28 years, I'm ashamed to be British. The fact this has happened is both sickening and unbelievable. 

Thoughts are with Neil, his Dad and his family this morning.


----------



## BROOKIE (Feb 24, 2012)

The goverment of this country ought to be totaly ashamed of themselves,500,000 theives and murderers were let into this country over the past 4 years,and they,the goverment do nothing to help Mr Tappin,like the guy said,its unbelievable..


----------



## Tiger (Feb 24, 2012)

Shocked, appalled, outraged, angry, frustrated are a few of the adjectives you could use to describe how I feel right now. Our impotent government and this ridiculous one sided relationship with America makes me ashamed to be British. It's a <insert expletive> disgrace!


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw a piece on the Sky news app this morning about it, Mr Tappin looked extremely cut up about it all and was almost reduced to tears....such a heartbreaking story for all those involved.

I don't know all the ins and outs of it, I know he is being extradited to the US because they believe that he sold weapons parts to Iran. This question can probably only be answered by the Tappin family, but what makes the US think that Mr Tappin did actually commit this crime??


----------



## RichardC (Feb 24, 2012)

I believe (stand to be corrected) but they do not need to prove to the UK government that he is guilty. They think they have enough proof that Mr Tappin needs to stand trial in the US and we HAVE to let them do it!!!! 
The whole principle of it is totally wrong in my mind.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 24, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			I saw a piece on the Sky news app this morning about it, Mr Tappin looked extremely cut up about it all and was almost reduced to tears....such a heartbreaking story for all those involved.

I don't know all the ins and outs of it, I know he is being extradited to the US because they believe that he sold weapons parts to Iran. This question can probably only be answered by the Tappin family, but what makes the US think that Mr Tappin did actually commit this crime??
		
Click to expand...

Read the link in original post to the Times Story that was published. Gives you background of it all.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2012)

Or try these links. The first is specific to this case and has links to various press reports. The second is a more general comment on the extradition law in question.


http://thejusticegap.com/News/2285/

http://thejusticegap.com/2012/02/when-will-the-penny-drop/


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 24, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Shocked, appalled, outraged, angry, frustrated are a few of the adjectives you could use to describe how I feel right now. Our impotent government and this ridiculous one sided relationship with America makes me ashamed to be British. It's a <insert expletive> disgrace! 

Click to expand...

Well said that man.

I can't believe this has happened.  Even after reading the news today I can't understand it.  His MP should be in the House of Commons outlining that Government is there for the better good of it's country's citizens and as they are obviously unable to provide that then they should all resign from their posts immediately.

This makes me so, so angry.


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 24, 2012)

I hate feeling like this, angry at the people who are in power to protect us, but knowing there is absolutely nothing that I can do to help the situation.

My prayers go out to the Tappin family.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know all the ins and outs of it, I know he is being extradited to the US because they believe that he sold weapons parts to Iran
		
Click to expand...

After all. It's not like the US, or the UK for that matter sell weapons under the table (illegaly) is it :mmm:

I am truly disgusted in our government!!!!!!!!

My thoughts are with Tappers and his family today.


----------



## Boabski (Feb 24, 2012)

cannot get my head round this is happening to Mr Tappin
thoughts are with Tappers and all of his family


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 24, 2012)

Fair bit of coverage on the radio news today. This must be heartbreaking for Neil and the family. 

My thoughts are with you. Stay strong.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 24, 2012)

The whole thing stinks, No Briton should be extradited unless a judge here has seen sufficient evidence to prove that there is a case to answer.

Where is the evidence? Simple, there is none!

What we have here is a travesty, I am ashamed to be British. Britain has let Mr Tappin down

Fragger


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 24, 2012)

A piece about Chris Tappin is on The One Show BBC1, right now.  Very sad!

.....
.....
.....

After watching, I now feel extremely sorry for the family, whether guilty or innocent, it is a very difficult thing to deal with.


----------



## Captain_Black (Feb 24, 2012)

Saw the news today.
Disgusting, the Yanks say jump & we just say how high.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2012)

Not much more I can say other than echo the well worded comments that preceed mine and that my thoughts are with Neil and his family and hope even at this 11th hour stage common sense can still prevail at some point in proceedings


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully the government will at least intervene to ensure that he is not classed as a flight risk (as is the general assumption with foreign nationals). the most distressing fact for a country that promotes justice is that a plea bargain is often the best route to get home as opposed to any semblance of a fair trial. 

I work wothin the legal system and a situation like this is just sickening.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 24, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			hope even at this 11th hour stage common sense can still prevail at some point in proceedings
		
Click to expand...

Gone past the 11th hour unfortunately, the flight is due to land in USA in 30 minutes.  :angry:


----------



## Mr_T (Feb 24, 2012)

Its times like these when I feel genuinely ashamed to be British, we're in the yank's pocket, as someone who lived in america for 4 years I love the place to bits but I feel disgusted when I read about some of the stuff they allow... American prisons are incredibly brutal, so I just hope for Neil and his families sake that a solution of some kind can be found so that he can be reunited with his family


----------



## Whee (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know if anybody heard the radio (5live) this afternoon, would have been the lunchtime show, but a fair bit of coverage was given to this.

Interview with Mr Tappin's solicitor revealed that he is being held in solitary confinement in a jail in New Mexico. Must be horrific for the poor man. I honestly hope common sense prevails eventually, and he is given a fair trial.

How he could be extradited without a court in the UK country being provided with any evidence is absolutely shameful

I honestly hope for the best for him and his family.

On a side note, I had a reply from Clegg's office. Pretty standard shat, 'Clegg would rather not comment on this case, but the democrats blah blah...' - appalling state of affairs.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 28, 2012)

BBC News website has some coverage

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17193129

Fragger


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 28, 2012)

I received this today:

Dear Sir / Madam,Thank you for contacting Nick Clegg MP regarding the extradition of Christopher Tappin. I am replying on Nickâ€™s behalf.

Nick quite understands the strength of feeling that Mr Tappinâ€™s case has generated. However, it would not be appropriate for Nick, in his role as Deputy Prime Minister, to comment further on this specific case. It is the responsibility of the Home Secretary to decide on individual extradition cases.

However, you may be aware that Nick has long had a strong interest in the issue of extradition more broadly. Following the Extradition Review in October 2011, Nick and the Liberal Democrats raised a number of concerns regarding Lord Bakerâ€™s conclusions about the standard of proof needed to extradite people between Britain and America, and therefore believed that a second opinion was required. 

In light of this, Nick asked Sir Menzies Campbell QC MP to set up and chair a panel to examine the issue of extradition between Britain and the United States. Other Liberal Democrats with an interest in the workings of the UK-US extradition will also serve on the panel. The panel will examine the specific issue of the difference between â€œprobable causeâ€ and â€œreasonable suspicionâ€ (the Baker Review having concluded that there is no substantial difference between them) and will also consider practical solutions to correct any imbalances. The findings will be released at a later date.

Thank you once again for making Nick aware of your concerns on this matter.Best wishes,
Rory Belcher
Office of Nick Clegg MP

​


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 28, 2012)

I got the same mail today Auburn. I also saw that there was a lot of coverage on Sky TV when I was having lunch, although I couldn't here the commentary. Let's hope the right people understand the overwhelming message of the public and try and rectify the situation soonish.


----------

